# Beispiel Libnodave mit Excel



## MW (30 März 2008)

Hat jemand eine kleine Excel Beispielanwendung mit Libnodave Kommunikation zu einer S7 ???

bräuchte eine kleine Starthilfe, also nur ein Beispiel, dass, wenn man einen Button in der datei betätigt, ein paar Bytes über ISO_TCP aus einem DB gelesen werden.


PS: Ich hab mit EXCEL noch nicht so große erfahrungen, ich schreib das normalerweise in VB.net. Also Libnodave ist für mich kein Neuland nur EXCEL


----------



## afk (31 März 2008)

Im Unterverzeichnis _Excel and VB_ von libnodave liefert Zottel doch ein Beispiel mit, warum nimmst Du nicht einfach das ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## MW (31 März 2008)

Das hab ich mir schon angeschaut, dass Problem liegt bei mir nur bei der Einbindung in die Excel-Datei und dem aufruf der Funktionen. Deshalb würde ich mir gerne mal eine Beispiel Excel-Datei ansehen


----------

